# Game 18: Nets @ Cavs--12.09.05



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Game 18
New Jersey Nets @ Cleveland Cavaliers**
Friday December 9th, 2005
7:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage: ESPN/YES
Radio Coverage: WBBR (1130 AM)
Nets Record: 8-9


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Eric Snow*</td><td>*Larry Hughes*</td><td>*Zydrunas Ilgauskas*</td><td>*LeBron James*</td><td>*Drew Gooden*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>4.2</td><td>17.6</td><td>14.3</td><td>28.9</td><td>11.9</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>2.40</td><td>4.50</td><td>7.8</td><td>5.8</td><td>9.40</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>3.9</td><td>4.0</td><td>.7</td><td>4.9</td><td>.8</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.6</td><td>20.5</td><td>13.5</td><td>18.9</td><td>4.9</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.10</td><td>5.20</td><td>5.60</td><td>9.20</td><td>3.00</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>6.9</td><td>3.3</td><td>1.3</td><td>4.1</td><td>1.3</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Cavs*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 20.6</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>LeBron James 28.9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 9.20</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Drew Gooden 9.40</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 6.9</td><td>*APG*</td><td>LeBron James 4.9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 2.18</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>LeBron James 1.59</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic 1.06</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Zydrunas Ilgauskas 1.24</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Antoine Wright 100%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Drew Gooden 54.4%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 44.4%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Aleksandar Pavlovic 50.0%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 81.7%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Zydrunas Ilgauskas 86.2%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>8-9</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>8-10</td><td>.5</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>8-11</td><td>1</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>6-11</td><td>2</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>3-16</td><td>6.5</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>13-2</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>10-9</td><td>5</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>8-9</td><td>6</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>11-6</td><td>3</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>10-7</td><td>4</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>10-7</td><td>4</td><tr align=center><td>Chicago Bulls</td><td>9-8</td><td>5</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>8-8</td><td>5.5</td></table>


*Previous Games:*
n/a


*Upcoming Games:*
December 27th, @ NJ
February 1st, @ CLE
April 8th, @ NJ​


----------



## cpawfan

Anyone else worried about the perimeter defense in this game?

How will McInnis respond to playing in Cleveland and likely getting booed by the crowd?


----------



## Phenom Z28

cpawfan said:


> Anyone else worried about the perimeter defense in this game?


James, Hughes, Marshall, Jones, and Iggy? No not at all...


----------



## justasking?

cpawfan said:


> *Anyone else worried about the perimeter defense in this game*?
> 
> How will McInnis respond to playing in Cleveland and likely getting booed by the crowd?


I think I will say an extra prayer for this game when I go to sleep tonight . :angel:


----------



## Dooch

We need our defense to come up big in this game, our shooting has to be also well from the field. This is a Cleveland Cavalier team that is new and improved on both ends of the basketball. Nets will have to play an all-around good game. Go Nets!! :clap:


----------



## Dooch

I'm glad to see that we are getting national coverage again, being broadcasted on the ESPN Network. We could prove something around the league if we beat the Cleveland Cavaliers in their place. Last game we had national coverage for we did not show what we are really capable of (against the Phoenix Suns). Lets take this game Nets!


----------



## HB

ah here's the thread, mcinnis going back to cleveland should be interesting


----------



## justasking?

Hbwoy said:


> ah here's the thread, mcinnis going back to cleveland should be interesting


Yes, it sure it. Even if you read all the stories about this game, they always mention that the fans would probably "boo" him or something. I just hope he doesn't put too much effort that it turns out to be a bad game for him. He might try to "do things too much" and that might not be a wise thing in the end.

Anyway, hope we win tonight!!! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## reganomics813

They aren't invincible at The Q. But they're pretty damn close. Minnesota got a win there so maybe we have a chance, i'm sure Lawrence and his crew are studying that game like crazy. My gut says we're gonna lose by 12 plus seeing as they blow just about everyone out at home but I'd really really like to get this one on ESPN. Just to rub salt in the wounds of last years bump out of the playoffs and to have a quality win to build off of for the most part. If Frank even goes to one friggin zone tonight i'm gonna hafta leave the room for a few minutes to get my composure because their permiter game is a killer. They're gonna drive and kick all night and go to Z when that's not working. We're gonna hafta play a near perfect game to get these guys on their turf (and get a little lucky) but it's not totally out of the question. It's just not a lock of a W for NJ like another post on here said it will be. Worse comes to worse we'll have a nice chance to even up the series at CAA because on the road the Cavs are mediocre at best.


----------



## JCB

We have to make sure someone unexpected doesn't beat us. LeBron, Hughes, Z . . . . they are gunna score. We just have to make sure role players like Eric Snow or Damon Jones don't go off on us. Let the stars get theirs, but let the other guys get nothing. Do not let the role players hurt us.

Cleveland is probably thinking the same strategy against us.


----------



## dshiznit5044

i'm just praying that d-jones doesnt destroy us from the 3pt line like he did in the playoffs against us.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

I would expect RJ at PF a lot for this game, Kidd probably guarding Lebron... We've killed the Cavs the last few times they played us, hopefully that'll continue.


----------



## netsgiants

101-99 jerz


----------



## Brolic

LFrank's bsing on the pregame when asked about givin the bench players consistent minutes.
"you need defense blah blah in the halfcourt blah blah" I thought the guy was asking about the coaches consistency in giving players PT not what the players needed to do to get in the game


----------



## Vinsane

it's on espn i can't wait


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> it's on espn i can't wait


 Good if I get tired of Mark Jackson, I'll have an alternative.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

all the headlines keep saying vince vs lebron i hope vince has a good game he never does on natl tv


----------



## jarkid

i hope we can take this game, go nets.


----------



## HB

Vinsane said:


> all the headlines keep saying vince vs lebron i hope vince has a good game he never does on natl tv


Umm dude he actually plays his best on national tv where 'everyone' can see what he has got


----------



## Jizzy

Tim Legler= Biggest Nets hater

He said the the winner of that division won't even have a top 8 record in the east. And everyone remebers last time when we played the Suns he took a blow to VC. The whole ESPN crew is mad corny besides Greg Anthony.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> Good if I get tired of Mark Jackson, I'll have an alternative.
> 
> -Petey


 Mark Jackson on one, Bill Walton on the other. Pick you poison.


----------



## Vinsane

Hbwoy said:


> Umm dude he actually plays his best on national tv where 'everyone' can see what he has got


not the past 2 seasons


----------



## Jizzy

It's rock and roll time, It's lock and load time.


----------



## Petey

I think the Cavs have the highest rebounding differential in the league, Krstic, Kidd, RJ and company better be ready to hit the boards HARD!

-Petey


----------



## Petey

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Mark Jackson on one, Bill Walton on the other. Pick you poison.


I actually really like Bill Walton.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

YES, Krstic showed him, winning the tip.

Carter around a screen, fires for 3 and misses, Cavs board.

RJ on Lebron.

Hughes converts as he attacks the basket.

2-0, Cavs.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Oh god.


----------



## Petey

Carter drives, gets Hughes on his side and hits with a floater.

2-2.

Nets called on a defensive 3.

LeBron shooting the free throw?

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

VC for 2
2-2

3 seconds Nets

2-3 - CLE


----------



## Petey

And LeBron converts.

Good idea to get him into a flow.

Robinson fouls Z, Z to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

I hope this is not a copy of the Suns game. That game made me wanna throw up.


----------



## ZÆ

Foul on Robinson
Iglasisgis to the line for 2

he hits both
2-5 - CLE

Carter for 2
4-5 - CLE


----------



## Petey

WOW, great ball movement by the Nets.

Carter 1 on 1 with Hughes, blows by him, spins, around a defender, up and in!

Z called on an offensive foul.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

carter with a nice shot


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince being agressive to start things off.


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic for 2
6-5 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Carter to Krstic, and it's good.

Z was giving him the shot.

Gooden with an open outside shot.

Cavs up 1.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Drew Gooden for 2
6-7 - CLE

Krstic for 2

8-7 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Cavs double Carter, dumps to Krstic who converts!

Nets up 1.

Nets deflection, Carter saves to the Cavs.

Hughes misses, outlet to Kidd.

-Petey


----------



## Brolic

Kristic finishes the give nd go 8-7 Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Illgalikis for 2
8-9 - CLE


----------



## Petey

Robinson misses the 3, and Z hits on the other end.

Krstic to a cutting RJ, fouled... foul on James.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

There's like 10 of you guys posting what's happeneing in the game.


----------



## Petey

Carter around Robinson's screen fading away... HITS!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2
10-9 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 2
12-9 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Z with a travel, no call... Nets bring it down. RJ with the bucket under the basket.

Krstic alter's Hughes shot.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Inbound to James and James slips a few feet out of bounds... RJ to Kidd to RJ, air ball, Z with the board.

James going to the jumper, long board, to Krstic.

Kidd drives to Robinson, misses.

6 left.

James to the rim, blocked by Krstic?

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

travling call on Carter


----------



## VC_15

guys whos guarding Lebron?


----------



## Petey

RJ with the hand off to Carter, Carter goes around the back and is called for a travel, TV time out.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

what is robinson doin besides missing everything


----------



## Petey

VC_15 said:


> guys whos guarding Lebron?


Jefferson to start... or what Frank said.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

VC_15 said:


> guys whos guarding Lebron?


rj doin a pretty good job to


----------



## VC_15

some1 tell me .. how are we looking..? are we running the floor?


----------



## Jizzy

Well since everyone else is posting whats happeneing in the game, I wanna to.


----------



## Vinsane

VC_15 said:


> some1 tell me .. how are we looking..? are we running the floor?


not yet


----------



## Petey

VC_15 said:


> some1 tell me .. how are we looking..? are we running the floor?


No, but Carter is on fire.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Oh boy, Marshall and Jones is in. Guard the 3 please.


----------



## VC_15

Petey said:


> No, but Carter is on fire.
> 
> -Petey



let's hope he stays this way.. last game he went for 16 pts in the first half and finished with just 23.


----------



## Brolic

our defense is better than theirs so far that's the difference I think


----------



## Petey

Damon Jones and Marshall are in.

James drives, James misses, Gooden with the board, stripped by Kidd, but out of bounds.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

James posting RJ, turn around, misses, Krstic with the board.

Robinson to Krstic, GOOD!

Nets up 14-9.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

wow...vince is feeling it.


----------



## Jizzy

Oh boy, Oh boy. Nets are here son.


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic for 2
14-9 - NJ

Carter for 2
16-9 - Nets


----------



## Brolic

glad to see we're doubling Lebron before he dribbles 16-9 Nets


----------



## Petey

I'm smoking myself, like Vince so miss the Cavs play... but Kidd to Carter and Carter hits.

James misses, Gooden misses, Marshall misses. Wow, more offensive boards.

Kidd to RJ sprintint and converts.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 2
18-9 - Nets


----------



## Vinsane

carter blocks marshall rj scores lets go nets


----------



## NR 1

Looking good :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

11 straight misses by the cavs...nice.


----------



## ZÆ

Foul on Krstic


----------



## Petey

James to Jones, misses, Carter with the board.

Robinson to Krstic, misses, Krstic over the back.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Cmon man.


----------



## HB

The nets can be a really good team, its too bad the frontcourt is so weak


----------



## ZÆ

Damon Jones for 3
18-12 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Damon Jones drowns the triple.

18-12 Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Carter FOR 3!!!
21-12 - Nets


----------



## Jizzy

Oh my goodness. Vc, no you didn't.


----------



## Petey

LOL, Carter with the clock going down, around a screen, around the same screen and hits a rainbow 3.

James hits and is fouled.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

carter seems to be playing like last year...


----------



## Vinsane

carter with a fadewaway 3


----------



## Vinsane

ref with the bs call clearly it was a offensive foul


----------



## Jizzy

These refs pmake me mad sometimes.


----------



## Real

RRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNBBBBOOOWWWW.Sorry, I had to! :banana:


----------



## squaleca

ha ha the commentary at that one was funny!!! carter with the terrible shot!! oh and the rest of the guys are like wooo and start laughing!!!


----------



## Petey

I'm going to ask Vinsane to discribe every dunk, this is sweet.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

vince could score 40 tonight...


----------



## AJC NYC

James has more respect than RJ according to the refs man i hate them


----------



## Jizzy

Man I hope the bench doesn't come in and **** this up.


----------



## VC_15

squaleca said:


> ha ha the commentary at that one was funny!!! carter with the terrible shot!! oh and the rest of the guys are like wooo and start laughing!!!



who ( rest of the guys?)


----------



## Vinsane

VC_15 said:


> vince could score 40 tonight...


no he won't stay hot all night


----------



## VC_15

jizzy said:


> Man I hope the bench doesn't come in and **** this up.



No... don't take vc out.. he's hot...


----------



## Petey

VC_15 said:


> vince could score 40 tonight...


 He might have to if the Nets are going to win, the Cavs are a good team, their shots will start to fall.

21-14, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

LaBron James for 2 and the foul on Jefferson
James to the line for 1...
he misses

21-14 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Carter to Krstic picked off, but Carter gets back and picks up the charge on Hughes.

Great play.

-Petey


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Impressive start for Carter. You have to wonder whether he's going to be looking for his shot all game, as the defense adjusts. Certainly seems to have found his stroke.


----------



## Petey

McInnis and Padgett in, Krstic to McInnis and misses in and out...

James called for traveling... 

-Petey


----------



## Brolic

VC got back to pick up the offensive foul on Larry Hughes in transition after he turned it over


----------



## Petey

RJ to Padgett who misses, Hughes with the board.

Z strokes it.

Nets up 5.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Zydrunas Ilgauskas for 2
21- 16 - Nets


----------



## Petey

James pokes the ball away from RJ.

Jackson in for Krstic.

1:12 to play.

WOW.

RJ cuts off the Carter inbound.

Fouled by Marshall to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Brolic

RJ to to the rim gets the foulk called 
hits the first 
and the second..Scott Padgett gets the rebound


----------



## Vinsane

carter with a nice dunk


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2
24-16 - Nets


----------



## Petey

RJ is one of 2, but the Cavs tip it to Padgett, Carter AGAIN! One handed!!!

How was that dunk Vinsane?

Wow, Hughes off the window, RJ breaking out, foul by James. AND A clear path foul...

But RJ misses. DAMN!

His 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

James has to sit and Vaughn in for RJ.

Nice move Frank, save RJ's legs to guard James.

Wilks in?

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

How was the dunk?


----------



## Petey

McInnis to Padgett!

HITS the 3!

Carter with the board.

Cavs might have another shot, Nets slow it down.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Paggett for 3!!!
27-16 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Carter drives, Cavs called for a foul, Cavs are over the limit.

Whom driving does what?

-Petey


----------



## SkywalkerAC

want to see a replay of that dunk...


----------



## Brolic

I knew if Frank would play Padgett he'd give results


----------



## Petey

Hey Hughes with his 2nd.

Looking good for the Nets.

Carter makes it 29-16.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

i am pinching myself to see if i am dreaming or not.... but i am seeing clearly that vc has 15 points in the 1st quarter?


----------



## Petey

WOW, Cavs get it down, kick out to Marshall, late covering, jumping in and he hits...

29-19, Nets after 1.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Carter hits 2 free throws


----------



## HB

Man Vince is too freaking good. Smart play by RJ on that Bron foul, but wtf is wrong with his freethrows he seriously has to correct that


----------



## arcade_rida

Man Vince Carter is playing sexy all over. The guy is playing his best game of the year so far. Even though he will never be as good as his 1st 3 years in Toronto the man is looking really good. He even got Bill Walton excited.


----------



## VC_15

arcade_rida said:


> Man Vince Carter is playing sexy all over. The guy is playing his best game of the year so far. Even though he will never be as good as his 1st 3 years in Toronto the man is looking really good. He even got Bill Walton excited.



WTF?.... Bill walton hates vince....


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> Man Vince is too freaking good. Smart play by RJ on that Bron foul, but wtf is wrong with his freethrows he seriously has to correct that


 Oh yeah... he should stop practicing hitting 3s and work at it from the line. Anyone that can get to the line like RJ has to hit 80% + otherwise is it really a weapon?

-Petey


----------



## HB

VC_15 said:


> WTF?.... Bill walton hates vince....


Not really, he likes his play he was just disappointed Vince has been in hiding for the past few years


----------



## Vinsane

keys to winning
1.keep goin to carter
2.keep lebron and hughes in check
3.bench can't mess up
4.keep scorin


----------



## Brolic

so far King James hasn't adjusted to the defense he had to sit with 2 fouls Nets looked good in the first quarter they go into the second up by ten points


----------



## VC_15

Petey said:


> Oh yeah... he should stop practicing hitting 3s and work at it from the line. Anyone that can get to the line like RJ has to hit 80% + otherwise is it really a weapon?
> 
> -Petey



Agree... he should reward himself everytime he drives by hitting the free-throws... that's what my coach keeps saying to me.


----------



## HB

Petey said:


> Oh yeah... he should stop practicing hitting 3s and work at it from the line. Anyone that can get to the line like RJ has to hit 80% + otherwise is it really a weapon?
> 
> -Petey


Thats his forte, he was and I doubt will ever be known as a shooter. He might as well make those free throws once he gets there


----------



## thenetsfan

Lets go nets they have a 10 point lead we just need to keep it.


----------



## Vinsane

carter with a windmill


----------



## Petey

Z misses the turnaround, Padgett with the board.

McInnis drives, and misses.

Carter with the steal and a WINDMILL!

-Petey


----------



## HB

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! that windmill was nice!


----------



## arcade_rida

OMG OMG Sexy


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> carter with a windmill


How was it?

Z converts, Z now has 8.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

Sh''''''''''''''''t ,... what do i have to be in the library!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....!!


----------



## Petey

Jackson facing up with Z, and HITS!

Z under, stripped by Vaughn but fouled.

-Petey


----------



## thenetsfan

Carter is on fire that windmill was nice!!


----------



## Vinsane

none of the starters in


----------



## Petey

McInnis with the board, Jackson misses it, Jones misses a 2.

James right to Vaughn. Vaughn on the break right to Jones.

James drives and is fouled.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

James is 1 of 2, 2 of 4 from the line for the game.

Nets up 11.

McInnis launches, misses, board by Padgett.

McInnis to Vaughn, misses. Z with the board.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

no one is passing it to vc?


----------



## Petey

Marshall misses the wide open 3.

Nets time out.

Nets up 11 early in the 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

take jeff out


----------



## Petey

VC_15 said:


> no one is passing it to vc?


No starters are in.

Johnson replaced Carter.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

VC_15 said:


> no one is passing it to vc?


he isnt in


----------



## HB

Who in the world was supposed to be guarding Marshall on that play


----------



## ghoti

Petey said:


> No starters are in.
> 
> Johnson replaced Carter.
> 
> -Petey


This lineup is awesome!

McInnis, Vaughn, Padgett, LJ3, MJax

They outplayed the Cavs with James in the game!


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> Who in the world was supposed to be guarding Marshall on that play


 Johnson.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

as long as King james doesn't go off i am happy...


----------



## Brolic

Vinsane's right pull out McInnis and put in Zoran


----------



## Vinsane

Hbwoy said:


> Who in the world was supposed to be guarding Marshall on that play


padgett i think but he missed so it doesnt matter


----------



## Petey

ghoti said:


> This lineup is awesome!
> 
> McInnis, Vaughn, Padgett, LJ3, MJax
> 
> They outplayed the Cavs with James in the game!


This will throw off Dumpy's numbers.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Petey said:


> This will throw off Dumpy's numbers.
> 
> -Petey


 Haha...

YES: James is NOT so ROYAL.

Hopefully the headliner tomorrow.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Robinson, RJ and Kidd are back.

Marshall knocks it out of bounds.

Nets to Jackson right at the rim!

-Petey


----------



## Brolic

I think that was Mjax first dunk as a Net 35-22 Nets


----------



## Petey

James off the pick, 3... no good.

Nets turn over the ball.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Wow Jackson dunked, amazing


----------



## Petey

Dump down to Z, fouled by Jackson.

Z is keep them in this game, imagine if Collins were playing.

-Petey


----------



## HB

kamaze said:


> I think that was Mjax first dunk as a Net 35-22 Nets


Second he did it earlier in the season or maybe that was preseason


----------



## VC_15

Frank should not let vc get cold.... he always does that to him..


----------



## Petey

WOW, Kidd hasn't taken a shot yet, but has 3 assists.

Z pulls it back to 11.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Jackson called for a 3 second violation, Gooden and Krstic checking back in.

-Petey


----------



## thenetsfan

I did not belive my eyes seeing Jackson dunk!


----------



## Petey

James drives around the pick, and James is fouled by Jackson.

James to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

James is 1 of 7 from the field.

Hits his first FT.

Carter in for McInnis.

James his the next.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Hmm Vince goes out and the offense goes stagnant


----------



## Vinsane

nenad is weak


----------



## Petey

Carter to Krstic, Krstic with fakes... how retarded, SLAM that...

Carter has it knocked away, James with a slam.

Frank calling a time out.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

watch vc bricks some shots now...he's cold...


----------



## ZÆ

LaBron James for 2
35-28 - Nets


----------



## Vinsane

only up 7


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> Hmm Vince goes out and the offense goes stagnant


 Most of that time was with no starter on the floor... right?

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Some Nets have to drive and get either Hughes or James to pick up #3, they been out there for a while already...

Cavs with the 3 second violation.

Carter hits the FT.

Nets up 8.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Oh and Clifford for 3!

4 point swing.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Nice pass by Carter to Robinson...

Jones throws it out of bounds, apparently last touched by Z.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Petey said:


> Most of that time was with no starter on the floor... right?
> 
> -Petey


And


----------



## Brolic

Cliff hits a 3 we needed that 
Snow turned the ball over timeout


----------



## Vinsane

VC_15 said:


> watch vc bricks some shots now...he's cold...


do you want the nets to lose


----------



## Noodfan

Man turn on NBA tv. Its historical match Nets vs Cavs. And Coleman is cool


----------



## Brolic

yeah Petey RJ should get a touch and drive against lebron


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> And


Don't know how much you expect them to produce offensively, but they didn't let the Cavs back in the game. Actually Frank left Carter in for a while to ride his hand. So far don't think anyone can fairly question his rotation.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

Vinsane said:


> do you want the nets to lose



Are you crazy.. i am loving this... live from the library... i just didn't frank to bench him because he was hot ...das all..


----------



## Petey

VC_15 said:


> Are you crazy.. i am loving this... live from the library... i just didn't frank to bench him because he was hot ...das all..


He played the whole 1st quarter and the beginning of the 2nd. Everyone else on both sides already had sat.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Carter to Robinson to Kidd, 3!!

-Petey


----------



## HB

Petey said:


> Don't know how much you expect them to produce offensively, but they didn't let the Cavs back in the game. Actually Frank left Carter in for a while to ride his hand. So far don't think anyone can fairly question his rotation.
> 
> -Petey


Agreed. I like what am seeing from Frank and the team, its very encouraging.


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd for 3
42-28 - Nets


----------



## Petey

James hits the triple as a response.

Nets up 12.

Carter sticks it to James.

8-10, 21 points.

Nets up 15.

-Petey


----------



## HB

F U Kristic, your a very good player but please let the ball go faster


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic for 2
47-30 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Krstic with the bucket, Carter is now playing PG, Carter to Krstic, Nets up 17!

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

Vince already above his average... nice...


----------



## Petey

Cavs to a cutting Gooden, tear drop, bounces, misses, foul...

On Kidd?

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

For those not watching ESPN, Walton has been praising the Nets' defense all night.

He got excited about Krstic rotating and clogging the paint.


----------



## Petey

Krstic with a jump hook from deep, no good.

Z has position on Krstic, foul on Krstic as Carter comes over to help.

Z taking free throws.

Nets up 16.

-Petey


----------



## Sad Mafioso

Hbwoy said:


> F U Kristic, your a very good player but please let the ball go faster


Man it's not that easy for someone his size.


----------



## HB

ghoti said:


> For those not watching ESPN, Walton has been praising the Nets' defense all night.
> 
> He got excited about Krstic rotating and clogging the paint.


Anyone think Walton has something against Bron. Its not very noticeable


----------



## HB

Sad Mafioso said:


> Man it's not that easy for someone his size.


Right but he tends to hug the ball after he gets a rebound


----------



## Petey

ghoti said:


> For those not watching ESPN, Walton has been praising the Nets' defense all night.
> 
> He got excited about Krstic rotating and clogging the paint.


I'm gonna switch over at half, if it's not blacked out.

Nets up 14. Nets have to hold it with 3 to play in the half.

Krstic to Carter, to Robinson, misses.

Hughes shots, flops, hits, foul on Carter.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Larry Hughs hits for 2 and gets fouled, Larry to the line for 1...
he hits

47-36 - Nets


----------



## VC_15

man ... Nenad is a fouling machine... let's go baby...move those long feet


----------



## Petey

Carter to RJ, Carter has 5 assists now.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

Hbwoy said:


> Anyone think Walton has something against Bron. Its not very noticeable


I don't think so.

He is good friends with RJ.


----------



## ZÆ

Damon Jones for 3
49-39 - Nets


----------



## Vinsane

go back to carter


----------



## ZÆ

Foul on Jefferson
Time out Clevland


----------



## Jizzy

F*** Damon Jones


----------



## Petey

James misses, Marshall with the board, to Jones, and hits the triple.

Nets up 10.

-Petey


----------



## HB

ghoti said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> He is good friends with RJ.


Hmm guess its just me then. The thing about MJ and Bron in the first half was suspect


----------



## Petey

RJ called on the offensive as James goes down.

-Petey


----------



## Sad Mafioso

Hbwoy said:


> Right but he tends to hug the ball after he gets a rebound



I thought you meant on offense, when he gets the ball around the basket. The soft stuff..


----------



## Noodfan

VC completed his mission for the first half. Now its time for my man to show up in the 2nd half.


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> Hmm guess its just me then. The thing about MJ and Bron in the first half was suspect


RJ and his son were college roommates, and why the 3 of them appears on Wheel of Fortune together and were joking around.

Hey, ESPN's game cast was redone? Pretty nice.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Sad Mafioso said:


> I thought you meant on offense, when he gets the ball around the basket. The soft stuff..


Oh no I meant getting the ball out as soon as possible, possibly to Kidd


----------



## VC_15

what's hapenning now... timeout?


----------



## ZÆ

LaBron James for 2
49-41 - Nets


----------



## Petey

RJ on James, James shots, hits.

James has 12.

Carter to Krstic, but deflected out of bounds...

Nets ball.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 3!!!!
52-41 - Nets


Larry Hughs for 2
52-43 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Carter shots, misses, board by Gooden.

WOW. Jones to Marshall to James who misses the 3. The worst 3 point shooter of the bench takes it.

Kidd to Carter, hits.

Carter has 24.

Hughes then hits.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Foul on Larry Hughs


----------



## Petey

Carter fouled by Hughes, his 3rd, but only Cavs 1st with 38.4 to play.

Drive guys?

-Petey


----------



## HB

Wow


----------



## ZÆ

Carter with a CrAzY shot for 2
54-43 - Nets


----------



## Vinsane

kristic sucks


----------



## Petey

James on Carter now, drives, underhandes, spins and hits... WOW...

Z drives, Krstic fouls him, Z hits and Z to the line.

Why is Krstic out there now?

Robinson should had been in.

AND NOW this is the perfect time for Murray. 12.7 to play in the half, he won't have to play D, just get open... create space.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Zydrunas Ilgauskas for 2 and gets fouled by Krstic
Zydrunas Ilgauskas to the line for 1...
he hits

54-46 - Nets


----------



## ghoti

Iggy.

Dribble once.

Step, step, step.

No walk, foul on Krstic. :curse:


----------



## Petey

Z pulls to 8, Carter misses, Z fires and off the back of the rim from 3/4 quarter... WOW shades of Milt.

Good half.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

End of the 1st half Nets up 8


----------



## HB

RJ deserves a pat on his back for the defense on Bron. Hopefully he can keep it up


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Got to love Vince tonight


----------



## Vinsane

if carter plays like that in the second (which i don't think he will because we won't utilize him) we wil win and he might score a career high


----------



## VC_15

Guys i know you shouldn't jude after one game... but so far(today)... hasn't vc been playing like an elite?


----------



## Vinsane

all we have to do is outscore them by 8 he should at least score 40 if we keep goin to him


----------



## Jizzy

Lebron gets all the bd calls because they want his team to win, so Stern will keep interest in the NBA.


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> all we have to do is outscore them by 8 he should at least score 40 if we keep goin to him


Actually that's not right, we just have to hold them to 7 point over what the Nets put up for the win.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

VC_15 said:


> Guys i know you shouldn't jude after one game... but so far(today)... hasn't vc been playing like an elite?


You mean 1 half?

But yes, making a huge impact, actually he's the team tonight.

It's the Vince Carter show right now.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Dang played so good and only up 8

Cavs score 3 points in each of their 2 possesions to end quarters...gotta stop that

Z killing us, that pos

vc amazing performance


----------



## XRay34

VC pace for

52 Points (20/28 FG)
10 Dimez
6 Rebs
4 Steals
2 Blocks


----------



## HB

Zo got dunked on again


----------



## GM3

Harsh comments but SAS but dude is right on the money, we should be up more.


----------



## Petey

Carter15Nets said:


> Dang played so good and only up 8
> 
> Cavs score 3 points in each of their 2 possesions to end quarters...gotta stop that
> 
> Z killing us, that pos
> 
> vc amazing performance


 Hey Carter15Nets, where ya been? 

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

Petey said:


> You mean 1 half?
> 
> But yes, making a huge impact, actually he's the team tonight.
> 
> It's the Vince Carter show right now.
> 
> -Petey



i said one game because his number now at the half are better than his averages for the season per game. :banana:


----------



## ghoti

If Greg Anthony suddenly leaped up and punched Screaming A. Smith in the face, I could die a happy man.


----------



## GM3

ghoti said:


> If Greg Anthony suddenly leaped up and punched Screaming A. Smith in the face, I could die a happy man.


SAS is the man, but you could tell Greg Anthony was annoyed with him.


----------



## XRay34

Sixers won so we have to win to keep 1st

lets do it 24 min away, key is to guard lebron b/c no way illgaukus goes 15 on 4/6 again


----------



## XRay34

why isnt this game blacked out on ESPN?


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

Boy, am I glad I get to watch the Nets on a day Vince has played fantastic so far?

Now.. Should I've said that? I'm the master of both Jinx and Anti-Jinx.. :eek8:


----------



## VC_15

RJ... keep playing d baby... !!... No need for lebron to start his massacre in the 2nd half.


----------



## ghoti

Carter15Nets said:


> why isnt this game blacked out on ESPN?


Glad it's not!

YES can't broadcast road games in HD.


----------



## Petey

VC_15 said:


> RJ... keep playing d baby... !!... No need for lebron to start his massacre in the 2nd half.


Actually RJ started well, but James has missed a few open looks. But we are hurting on the boards. Anyone know how much we are getting outrebounded?

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

Petey, were outrebounding them by 1!!.. we have 19-they have 18.


----------



## GM3

We need RJ on the offensive end too put these guys out.


----------



## Petey

WOW, insane, guess there aren't many boards since the Nets are putting up numbers.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Z right at Robinson, has 17 now.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Zydrunas Ilgauskas for 2
54-48 - Nets

foul on Zydrunas Ilgauskas


----------



## XRay34

Can't wait till Illgauskus retires, that pos owns us ever game


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2
56-48 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Carter drains the shot from the elbow as Z comes at him.

James gets it, and RJ right on him.

Robinson now hits.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Cliff Robinson for 2
58-48 - Nets


----------



## GM3

Was Bill Walton joking when he said Z wa the best center in the league right now?


----------



## HB

Wow Bill Walton is an idiot. Says Ilguaskas is the best center in the league and boris diaw comes close. Zo and Camby are all playing better than Iggy


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd for 3
61-48 - Nets


----------



## XRay34

vc best player in nba history since jordan era


----------



## Jizzy

Grandmazter3 said:


> Was Bill Walton joking when he said Z wa the best center in the league right now?




Bill Walton also said Brent barry was the best Barry in the family of the Barry's.


----------



## Petey

Robinson called on a foul, on Z.

Z falls down, James misses again?

Carter to Kidd, 3!!!!

Kidd is 1.000 from the field.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Timeout Cavs


----------



## HB

So does Vince make his teammates better?


----------



## Vinsane

will vince score 30


----------



## Petey

Walton is going on about how he's never seen Carter play better than tonight.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Carter15Nets said:


> vc best player in nba history since jordan era


cough cough :raised_ey


----------



## VC_15

Vinsane said:


> will vince score 30



He has 28!~!!! so far and theres 22 minutes left and you say 30!!


----------



## GM3

What are you guys watching the game on? ESPN OR YES?


----------



## XRay34

Vinsane said:


> will vince score 30


f 30, he better score 40+

40/10/10/4/2


----------



## VC_15

Carter15Nets said:


> vc best player in nba history since jordan era



sarcasm right.


----------



## XRay34

Grandmazter3 said:


> What are you guys watching the game on? ESPN OR YES?



espn for sure


----------



## HB

Tim Legler must hate this right now


----------



## Vinsane

VC_15 said:


> He has 28!~!!! so far and theres 22 minutes left and you say 30!!


he will start passing


----------



## VC_15

Vinsane said:


> he will start passing


ur like the most negative person ive ever talked to.


----------



## Petey

Grandmazter3 said:


> What are you guys watching the game on? ESPN OR YES?


 ESPN.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Uncle Clifford


----------



## Petey

Walton "Krstic plays such an intelligent game" as he gets a piece.

Robinson hits.

Nets are 60% for the game.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

These guys dont watch us at all.

Vince Carter has never played better than this??
Jason Collins is a smart player on both ends??


----------



## HB

CLEVELAND is a terrible defensive team and that chunky kid can PASS


----------



## XRay34

LMAO RJ Dunk

too fun


----------



## XRay34

was waiting for this type of game all year

big z dominating


----------



## ZÆ

Zydrunas Ilgauskas for 2
65-50 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ

LaBron James for 2
65-53 - Nets


----------



## XRay34

krstic sucks

lost on offense getting owned by big Z

lead down to 13 why did i get excited, should a known they not gonna make it easy


----------



## ZÆ

Timeout Nets


----------



## Petey

Hughes misses, RJ board, to Kidd, Kidd to Krstic behind the back on the baseline LOL.

Hits Krstic in the gut.

Haha, stripped.

Cavs miss 3 shots point blank.

Kidd to RJ!!!

DUNK!

Cavs miss, Z with the flip in, Krstic with the pull up misses.

James with his 14th point.

Frank calls time out.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Vinsane said:


> he will start passing


Who's winning again


----------



## GM3

K-Mart was still here he would have grabbed half those floaters off tha air for his patented block.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Wow, I just turned to the Yes network, Jersey winning by double digits on the road?

Keep it up guys....
I hate the Cavs....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## VC_15

what happened to vc... it's been like 2 minute i didn't even see his name on the play by play.


----------



## HB

Carter15Nets said:


> krstic sucks
> 
> lost on offense getting owned by big Z
> 
> lead down to 13 why did i get excited, should a known they not gonna make it easy


Kristic has had a decent game. Z is too big and too strong for any big on the nets


----------



## Petey

Carter15Nets said:


> krstic sucks
> 
> lost on offense getting owned by big Z
> 
> lead down to 13 why did i get excited, should a known they not gonna make it easy


 Ah dude, they extended the lead from half...

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

I think VC ends up with 32

He always suks 2nd half after amazing 1st halves

remember 37 vs sixers in 1st half of playoff game, was gonna break jordan record and he ended up with 50 instead of 65-70


----------



## HB

VC_15 said:


> what happened to vc... it's been like 2 minute i didn't even see his name on the play by play.


He is in there, trying not to force things


----------



## VC_15

Hbwoy said:


> He is in there, trying not to force things



i am glad he's not... but if he doesn't score 40 tonight ... i am damned.


----------



## Petey

Grandmazter3 said:


> These guys dont watch us at all.
> 
> Vince Carter has never played better than this??
> *Jason Collins is a smart player on both ends??*


What are you talking about?

He can't execute but he knows his limitations AND... he sets great picks.

Remember 4 facials on Zo?

3 of those were on picks that Collins had set.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

McInnis in for Kidd.

Krstic converts for his 10th, Nets up 15.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic for 2
67-52 - Nets


----------



## GM3

Pretty one by LBJ


----------



## ZÆ

LaBron James for 2
67-54 - Nets


----------



## VC_15

Lebron Alarm... he's coming back:


----------



## Petey

James left handed as he drives...

Why is RJ out of James is in?

Carter to Robinson to Krstic, blocked by Hughes.

James drives and offensive foul...

T called!

T on Brown!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

krstic stinks man stuffed by a sg


----------



## HB

Nenad freaking Kristic, good D by Vince


----------



## GM3

We got away with that one, love how VC is playing


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Nice Offensive foul and T. ref....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## XRay34

carter bricks ft whata joke of a half


----------



## XRay34

vc garbage this half figures

vintage vc


----------



## Real

What the hell was Vince doing?


----------



## Petey

Carter misses the 'free' free throw.

McInnis brings it up.

Carter misses, batted to Carter from Kidd.

Carter loses it out of bounds.

Why is RJ out?

Now Carter is guarding James.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Okay Vince time to relax


----------



## Petey

Jones bumped by McInnis, Cavs fans getting LOUD!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

LaBron James for 2
67-56 - Nets


----------



## Petey

RJ's back in, James with the drive.

Krstic with a LONG 2!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

time for a lebron heroic performance


----------



## Real

Jay-Z and Beyonce are at the game! 

Cleveland trying to mount a comeback, but Krstic hits, 12 points for Nenad!

Love how Walton is kissing the Nets ***
NJ-69
CLE-56


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic for 2
69-56 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Jones misses the 3, Kidd with the board, Robinson misses.

Walton, "Krstic has out played Z tonight".

Carter with the block.

Dump down to Krstic, and Krstic is fouled.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

we need vc to pad his stats already


----------



## GM3

Where has this VC been all season!


----------



## Petey

Net2 said:


> *Jay-Z and Beyonce are at the game! *
> 
> Cleveland trying to mount a comeback, but Krstic hits, 12 points for Nenad!
> 
> Love how Walton is kissing the Nets ***
> NJ-69
> CLE-56


They are going to try to recruit James for the MLE to play PF for the Nets.

-Petey


----------



## HB

I wont be suprised if this Cavs team doesnt make the playoffs


----------



## ZÆ

foul on Zydrunas Ilgauskas, Krstic to the line for 2...
he hits both

71-56 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Gooden for 2
71-58 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Krstic converts both, James on the perimeter getting lazy...

Gooden over Krstic.

Nets up 13.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

24 Second violation on the Nets


----------



## Petey

Carter to Krstic to Robinson to RJ... 24 second violation.

Shoot the ball *******es.

Marshall from down town.

-Petey


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

That's true...
If they play like that all the time watch out.....






*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## GM3

Robinson always passes int he post damn him!


----------



## ZÆ

Doneyll Marchel for 3
71-61 - Nets


----------



## Noodfan

Petey said:


> They are going to try to recruit James for the MLE to play PF for the Nets.
> 
> -Petey


Why not? LOL


----------



## XRay34

this team could never finish quarters


----------



## HB

WHOOO! Kidd loves that 3


----------



## Petey

Kidd has 9 points on 3 shots...

Kidd for 3!

Amazing.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd for 3
74-61 - Nets

3 for 3 tonight


----------



## VC_15

can i get a pass to vc?...


----------



## Petey

Jefferson turns if over, Hughes drives and is fouled.

Hits the 1st, and...

-Petey


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Petey said:


> Kidd has 9 points on 3 shots...
> 
> Kidd for 3!
> 
> Amazing.
> 
> -Petey



Love it.........






*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## ZÆ

Larry Hughs for 2
74-65 - Nets


----------



## VC_15

thats like the third play in a row rj looses the ball!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Petey

LOL, Hughes with the steal, Cavs guy mopping up sweat on the floor, Hughes around him for the slam.

Nets up 9.

Carter drives, forces, and HITS!

Nets up 11.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Carter with another CrAzY shot for 2
76-65 - Nets


----------



## XRay34

15 Point lead with 4:30 in 3rd

watch it be 5 after 3


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Carter's having a monster game....






*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## HB

Alright why dont the nets ever cover the 3pt shooter, Marshall was wide open good thing he didnt take the shot


----------



## ZÆ

Damon Jones for 2
76-67 - Nets


----------



## GM3

Damon Jones flopped after the foul? wtf


----------



## Petey

Carter to the line on the hard foul by Hughes.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

why vince why?


----------



## ZÆ

Carter to the line for 2...
Carter hits 1 of 2

77-67 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Petey said:


> Carter to the line on the hard foul by Hughes.
> 
> -Petey


 Carter is 1 of 2, and Hughes is leaving.

Nets up 10.

77-67.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

kidd the run stopper hits and 1


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Kidd!!!....







*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## GM3

Kidd with a steal, foul and 1!

JKidd never leave us!


----------



## Petey

OMG, James drives, forces the pass to Jones, Kidd picks it clean, breaks and fouled by Jones??

Bad foul.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd hits and gets fouled... 
Kidd to the line for 1...
he hits.

80-67 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Kidd with 12 points now, and 7 assists.

RJ defects it, there was some contact, no whistle.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

LaBron James for 2

80-69 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Shot clock at 2, James puts it up, and over the Nets.

Walton said McInnis is on cruise control. LOL

Jackson called for a 3 second.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Thats the second time Jackson was called for that


----------



## GM3

Thats the 2nd time he does this, thats a rookie mistake, come on!


----------



## XRay34

its stuff like this that pizzes me off

closing quarter

nice 13 point lead with 1 min to go

now gonna be 8 probably again

accomplished nothing in 3rd after yet another good quarter.


----------



## Petey

With 4.5 James DRIVES and is fouled by RJ.

What a play by James.

-Petey


----------



## HB

That bucket was all Linton Johnson's fault, why not take the foul


----------



## XRay34

cavs win now

5-0 run to end quarter

cavs now have had 2 3 point plays to end a quarter and a 3 pointer

9 pts in 3 possesions to end the 3 quarters

momentum on their side, lebron heroic 2nd half performance


----------



## ZÆ

LaBron James hits and gets fouled, to the line for 1...
James hits

80-72 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ

End of the 3rd
80-72 - Nets


----------



## Petey

McInnis with the travel, and 1.3 for something to happen?

No.

80-72, Nets going to the 4th.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

anyone think carter will score 40 only 3 shots in the second only up by 8


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> That bucket was all Linton Johnson's fault, why not take the foul


 Walton was right, can't let him get so close to the basket. His jumper has been suspect.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

1st Quarter

up 13, Cavs hit WILD 3 at Buzzer to cut to 10

2nd Quarter

up 12-14 throughout, Cavs hit 5 pts final 30 seconds to cut it to 8

3rd Quarter

Nets up 15 with 4:30
Nets up 13 with 1:00

Cavs go on 5-0 run in 45 seconds to cut to 8 once again

if they could freakin close quarters, cavs got momentum after that dunk

kidd will sit down and theyll blow it, best game of year = loss?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Even though Jersey messed up at the end, I'm confident they'll come out and make it back to a double digit lead....

This game is yours....
Dominated the entire night....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## HB

Carter15Nets said:


> 1st Quarter
> 
> up 13, Cavs hit WILD 3 at Buzzer to cut to 10
> 
> 2nd Quarter
> 
> up 12-14 throughout, Cavs hit 5 pts final 30 seconds to cut it to 8
> 
> 3rd Quarter
> 
> Nets up 15 with 4:30
> Nets up 13 with 1:00
> 
> Cavs go on 5-0 run in 45 seconds to cut to 8 once again
> 
> if they could freakin close quarters, cavs got momentum after that dunk
> 
> kidd will sit down and theyll blow it, best game of year = loss?


GEt your negative crap outta here, its not the time for that


----------



## VC_15

did he sub vc off? coming into the third?


----------



## GM3

hes still going with Jeff!!!


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> GEt your negative crap outta here, its not the time for that


 Why is McInnis still in there?

Snow on Carter... LOL

Carter to Jackson, hard foul.

-Petey


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Whata pass Vince....





*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Yoyo

Good luck keeping up the lead Nets. It looks like you guys'll keep it up for the win with VC's scoring and all. (watching on ESPN)


----------



## Petey

VC_15 said:


> did he sub vc off? coming into the third?


 No Frank always has started going into the 2nd half.

Jackson pushes it to 10, hitting both.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

MJax makes 2 free throws

82-72 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Hmmm, Z with 5 fouls... Jackson feels it and throws it up.

Going back to the line.

WOW Jackson making a contribution.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Please Frank take out Mcinnis, good job by Mjax getting big Z in trouble


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Playing smart....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## GM3

He doesnt deserve to war that number!


----------



## ZÆ

MJax to the line for 2...
Jackson misses both

82-72 - Nets


----------



## XRay34

m jackson misses both are u kidding me


----------



## Petey

Jackson misses the 1st, and his 2nd.

Walton, "how long can they go with Krstic on the bench?"

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

VC has to get my 40 tonight.. is too much to score 9 points!!!?


----------



## GM3

Just get McInnis out of there!


----------



## HB

Kidd please come back in


----------



## ZÆ

LaBron James for 2
82-74 - Nets


----------



## Petey

James shots and misses, Carter with the board, McInnis misses and James with the slam on the break.

Walton, "McInnis appears to be Cleveland's 3rd best player tonight" LOL

I love Walton.

Marshall called on the foul, Padgett to the line.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

well marc jackson and jeff mcinnis want to take all the shots..whereas we have a guy whos been hot all night not getting the freaking balL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZÆ

Padgett to the line for 2...
he hits both

84-74 - Nets


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Gotta keep making those gifts....
FT's win games...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Petey

Padgett hits both, 10 point lead again.

10:12 to play.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

THE TAKEOVER said:


> LaBron James for 2
> 82-74 - Nets



dude it was a sick 2 (dunk), least u coulda put LEBRON JAMES SICK DUNK!!!

instead of "LeBron James for 2"

ur posts boring lol

jp


----------



## ZÆ

2nd foul on Padgett


----------



## ZÆ

LaBron James for 2
84-76 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Kidd is on the floor with McInnis now, where is RJ?

Frank is showing McInnis too much faith.

James backs down his defender and hits.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

lebron gonna have better game than vc who woulda thought after 1st half


----------



## XRay34

yea keep missing timely free throws nj


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Carter15Nets said:


> lebron gonna have better game than vc who woulda thought after 1st half



He wont....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## ZÆ

Carter to the line for 2...
Carter hits 1 of 2

85-76 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Snow is on Carter, Carter backs him down, and refs give Vince the call, saying it's in the act of shooting.

Cavs have 4 team fouls 9:32 into the 4th.

Carter hits, pushes to a 9 point lead.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

please take jeff mcginnis out

omg


----------



## VC_15

take Mcinnissssss out !!!!!!! f''''''''''''''''''''''''k


----------



## Petey

James loses it, Carter loose ball, flips to Kidd, and to McInnis who fires and misses, James drives and is fouled by Robinson.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Get Mcinnis Outtttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Vinsane

where is vince on offense 3 shots in the third none in the 4th


----------



## HB

Mcinnis will lose this game for the nets


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Carter15Nets said:


> please take jeff mcginnis out
> 
> omg



Agreed....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## VC_15

Where's RJ!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

VC_15 said:


> Where's RJ!!!!!!!!!!1



He'll coming back soon.,...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Petey

James is 1 of 2.

Nets up 8.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Foul on Cliff Robinson, Labron James to the line for 2...
James hits 1 of 2

85-77 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Carter to Robinson to Kidd, in and out... damnit!

Marshall for 3.

No, Nets up 5.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Marshall for 3! We need to step it up!


----------



## ZÆ

Donyell for 3
85-80 - Nets


----------



## XRay34

5 Point game

looks like one of those Nets lead for 95% game and lose


----------



## VC_15

if we loose this game... Frank should be officialy fired...


----------



## Petey

Krstic dumps it down to a cutting Carter, Carter misses the layup, Kidd deflects it.

-Petey


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Nice hustle Kidd...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## XRay34

its all over

cavs with the hulk hogan comeback


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Carter15Nets said:


> its all over
> 
> cavs with the hulk hogan comeback



No....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Petey

James drives, to Marshall, misses the 3, long board, drives and fouled by Kidd.

Out of bounds?

No.

In the act of shooting now?

Yes. Damn.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

marhsall misses 3

gets own reb lol

whata joke


----------



## GM3

3 Point game we need something people!


----------



## ZÆ

Donyell Marchel to the line for 2...
he hits both

85-82 - Nets


----------



## XRay34

Nets have led 98% of the game and its 1 possesion game

same old nets

always making blowouts tight


----------



## Petey

Hits the 1st, hits the 2nd.

Nets up 3.

7:41 to play.

Gooden and Marshall on the floor at the same time, Z on the bench.

Carter with 34 now.

-Petey


----------



## Real

What the HELL is going on?!


----------



## Real

****


----------



## ZÆ

tie game
87-87


----------



## Petey

Damon Jones hits the 3.

Nets need a time out... Frank?

No.

Carter loses it, Snow to Marshall. Tie game.

Where was the TO?

Oh now it's called.

Retarded...

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Worst loss of the season


----------



## GM3

Tied at 87, complete collapse. Come on guys we can still do this!


----------



## HB

Sigh


----------



## VC_15

and the game is tied :boohoo: ...


----------



## TheMo

Frank needs to be fired the guy has been a moron this game!

-TheMo


----------



## Vinsane

now we want to go to vince we can't expect him to get us out of everything


----------



## Jizzy

***damn mother******.


----------



## VC_15

jeff mcinnis should never stayed in the game.... Frank is jack'''s


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Tie game in a matter of seconds....

Someone besides Carter has to step up right now





*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## XRay34

shoulda signed marshall

shoulda signed rahim 

shoulda signed swift

na lets get marc jacksons imobile azz


----------



## VC_15

i don't ever hear about Rj... is he on the bench?


----------



## Jizzy

We lost. *edit*

Please don't use that word, thanks.


----------



## GM3

1. McInnis was on way too long.

2. Too much Iso...again!

3. Bad perimeter D.. again!!


----------



## ghoti

This is basketball.

It happens all the time.

Lets see if the Cavs used all their energy during the comeback.


----------



## XRay34

Denver game up 25 

Made it tight

Laker game up 22 and up 14 in 4th, 8 with 1:30 to go, had to struggle for OT win

Up 15 vs. Cavs with 3 min to go in 3rd

now tied with 6 min to go in 4th

inexcuseable, this team on their way to 8-10 with loss, frank needs to be fired


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2
89-87 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Krstic to Carter, sets a screen, Carter hits.

Good play out of the time out.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Marshall hits the triple, Nets down 1.

-Petey


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

jizzy said:


> We lost.



They won't....





*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## ZÆ

Marchel for 3
89-90 - CLE


----------



## XRay34

16 for marshall off bench 

we pased him up


----------



## Real

Seriously, I know it's really unusual to say this, but I would not be suprised if Frank was fired, in the next 10 days.


----------



## Petey

Robinson with a 3 as the shot clock is about to expire... stupid?

Yes.

Cavs with a 5 second count... LOL

James is pissed.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

rj hits who cares

marshall will just hit a corner 3 (the 1millionth 3 nets gave up in the corner this season)


----------



## Real

AND1 RJ!!! 

Gooden with the foul


----------



## ghoti

LOL.

Fire the coach! We already lost!

Why watch the game if you are going to stress like this?

Tied with a good team on the road in the 4th.


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson and 1
RJ to the line for 1...
he hits

92-90 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Walton, "What a response by Richard Jefferson."

RJ drives!!! HITS and fouled by Gooden.

Nets up 1.

Hit this RJ!

He listened to me... 

-Petey


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Nice R.J....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## XRay34

VC 38

2 more


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2
94-90 - Nets


----------



## GM3

94-90 Nets, I LOVE YOU KRSTIC!


----------



## Petey

WOW... James shots, misses, KRSTIC WITH THE BLOCK!!!

Carter again!!!

Nets up 4!

-Petey


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

That's the Jersey I know.....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## HB

First of Bron doesnt get as much respect as he thinks he does. Secondly Kristic really put together a nice defensive game tonight


----------



## ghoti

We won!

Frank should be coach of the year!!


----------



## Petey

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> That's the Jersey I know.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


 Haha, no it's not, we hardly block shots.

-Petey


----------



## TheMo

VC_15 said:


> jeff mcinnis should never stayed in the game.... Frank is jack'''s


Exactly. Hire Silas he'll get the rotation right.

-TheMo


----------



## VC_15

don't forget... vc is 15-21!~!!!


----------



## NetsFan

I love nenad sooooooooo much for that block


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> First of Bron doesnt get as much respect as he thinks he does. Secondly Kristic really put together a nice defensive game tonight


 Yeah, he stayed nicely, then picked up his 3rd foul quickly, but has held his own, remember last year? He would let people go at him...

-Petey


----------



## Real

TheMo said:


> Exactly. Hire Silas he'll get the rotation right.
> 
> -TheMo


Silas, hell no.

There's a reason why he's out of a job you know.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Petey said:


> Haha, no it's not, we hardly block shots.
> 
> -Petey


I'm saying that was a nice fastbreak...
Kidd with the no look...nice....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Petey

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I'm saying that was a nice fastbreak...
> Kidd with the no look...nice....
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


 Ah yes... very much so. 

-Petey


----------



## HB

Petey said:


> Yeah, he stayed nicely, then picked up his 3rd foul quickly, but has held his own, remember last year? He would let people go at him...
> 
> -Petey


Shows he is learning, hopefully he keeps it up


----------



## GM3

Damn, 28 Points for LBJ after a slow start, dude is just on another level.


----------



## ghoti

The _*only*_ good thing about hiring Silas is that he would deactivate McInnis every game.


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 2
96-90 - Nets


----------



## GM3

RJ Again, great drive


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Jersey will not lose....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Petey

Marshall with the 3, Carter with his 10th board.

Jefferson DRIVES!

They are over the limit, keep driving!!!

-Petey


----------



## HB

Beautiful play by RJ, can he buy a foul though


----------



## XRay34

Why Do They F'n Leave 3 Pointers Open Everytime!??!?!?!?


----------



## HB

[email protected] am sure he was looking forward to that 3 gesture of his


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 2
98-90 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Marshall 3, board by Jones, Jones dribbles away from the basket, throws up a 3... LOL

No good.

RJ DRIVES AGAIN? Listening to who?

Nets 9-0 run...

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

RJ now dominating, clutch shots

VC 2 away from 40


----------



## GM3

98-90 NJ. I guess ghoti was right, they used up a lot of energy for their comeback.


----------



## HB

Carter15Nets said:


> Why Do They F'n Leave 3 Pointers Open Everytime!??!?!?!?


In this case cause of that 20 year old monster that plays for the Cavs


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

R.J. again with the nice drive...
Someone else had to step up...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## XRay34

98-90

Austin 3:16 left in the 4th.

Up 8 vs. Lakers with 1:30 in 4th and blew it, game far from over. Just play D please


----------



## ghoti

ghoti said:


> This is basketball.
> 
> It happens all the time.
> 
> Lets see if the Cavs used all their energy during the comeback.


It's like some of you have never seen an NBA game before.


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> Beautiful play by RJ, can he buy a foul though


 Something is very wrong with Frank, Cavs had 4 team fouls with 7+, you'd think they drive time and time again... Z isn't out there.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

vc just score 2 more points and let Rj do the rest.


----------



## XRay34

Hbwoy said:


> In this case cause of that 20 year old monster that plays for the Cavs


What about the other games?


----------



## HB

Carter15Nets said:


> What about the other games?


Forget that, those are in the past. Lets look towards the future


----------



## Petey

WOW, Kidd is 4-5, RJ is 7-8, and Carter is godly... Jeez.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

amazing shot and 1 figures

gotta make it as hard as possible had a gut feeling they would get an and 1 out of the timeout


----------



## Petey

Z throws it up, Kidd fouls, he hits.

Kidd has 4.

And hits.

Nets up 5.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Vince should touch the ball on every possession, that was a bad possession by the nets


----------



## XRay34

yea bring it up to 8 and give them 5-0 run in 30 seconds

its geting old quick


----------



## GM3

LBJ goes to the line. We need some magic by Vince here.


----------



## Petey

Robinson with the air ball, James drives, fouled by Robinson, way to fill up the stat sheet Robinson.

BUT smart foul, won't let the Cavs shot a 3.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

Ouur players other than the big three are dumb,,,, last 3 minutes... give the ball to the main players f'''k


----------



## ZÆ

Foul on Cliff
James to the line for 2...
he hits both

98-95 - Nets


----------



## GM3

Have I said I love Krstic!


----------



## XRay34

they finally call a freakin foul

watch krstic choke

vc was hacked


----------



## Petey

James has 30, 4th straight game.

Nets up 3.

Carter loses it, Krstic gets it, fouled.

Krstic is going for 2!!

-Petey


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Nice FT's Nenad....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic to the line for 2...
he his both

100-95 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Carter15Nets said:


> they finally call a freakin foul
> 
> watch krstic choke
> 
> vc was hacked


Krstic hits both, Nets up 5.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 2
102-95 - Nets


----------



## HB

This effin refs, Kidd was fouled during that play


----------



## TheMo

Net2 said:


> Silas, hell no.
> 
> There's a reason why he's out of a job you know.


Perhaps lol. I just thought he was a defensive coach and he would make this a defensive oriented team. (I like defense in case you haven't noticed lol.) Umm yea if frank plays mccinis very little i won't be as angry with him. Play vaughn for the love of god at least he can guard well. Just got a little caught up in the heat of the battle.

-TheMo


----------



## Petey

Z stripped, his hand is hurt... Kidd runs, misses RJ with the tip!!!

Cavs do something, miss, Carter to Krstic after the drive, blocked.

Where is the dunking Nenad?

James driving like a mac truck... foul by RJ.

Misses the 1st.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

aghhhhhhh vince!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## HB

Vince can pass, unfortunately not everyone is ready for it. And that was a charge on Bron not the other way around


----------



## GM3

6 Points with a bit over a minute


----------



## ZÆ

4th foul on Jefferson 
Jame to the line for 2...
James hits 1 of 2

102-96 - Nets


----------



## GM3

lol Marshall lol


----------



## Petey

James hits the 2nd... touches the rim.

OMG.

Krstic shots?

Marshall tips it IN!

LOL

-Petey


----------



## HB

LMAO does that count as an assist for Vince


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic for 2... LOL Tiped in by Marchel

104-96 - Nets


----------



## Petey

James misses the 3.

Nets up 8.

No foul?

Krstic called on a moving screen.

Cavs time out.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

it's faith... god wont allow vc to score 40....Nice play by Nenad


----------



## XRay34

Krstic costs VC 40


----------



## ZÆ

I guess we did sign Marshall during the off season?


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> LMAO does that count as an assist for Vince


 Yes, it it's a bucket.

Well, actually bucket goes to the guy closest to the rim... I think.

That's what happened I saw it happen last time.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Carter15Nets said:


> Krstic costs VC 40


Sadly i agree, am glad Vince played a team game tonight though he could have gone for 50 if he wanted


----------



## ghoti

Gooden's reaction was priceless. LOL.


----------



## VC_15

my night will be ruined if he doesn't score 40..!!!!!!!1


----------



## Petey

Yes, Robinson got credit, I was right, closest player gets credit... 

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Cavs are still a bit in this and the fans leave when they need them?!


----------



## ghoti

Great 4th quarter for RJ. The other team can't guard everybody.


----------



## XRay34

VC 38/10/7? is that right?

give it to vc so he can get fouled and get 40


----------



## Petey

James drives and is fouled by RJ... his 5th?

Hey James could play PF, couldn't he?



-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Iverson 43
Anthony 40

C'Mon VC be the 3rd tonight to get 40


----------



## NR 1

VC_15 said:


> my night will be ruined if he doesn't score 40..!!!!!!!1


wow that`s really sad


----------



## ghoti

BTW, the Cavs are a bunch of whiners. Another annoying team that *****es about _every_ call.


----------



## Petey

Cavs is 1 of 2.

Robinson with the board, and is going to the line.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

5th foul on Jefferson
Kames to the line for 2...
he hits 1 of 2

104-97 - Nets


----------



## XRay34

Huge win, lost to Heats, Pacers, Pistons...nice to beat a great team.


----------



## ghoti

NR 1 said:


> wow that`s really sad


You'll get used to it.


----------



## VC_15

who got fouled?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Game over Jersey wins like I knew all along....





*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Petey

LOL.

Walton, "Robinson is an amazing presure player."

Actually... No he's not.

Robinson does hit 1 of 2.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

Carter15Nets said:


> Huge win, lost to Heats, Pacers, Pistons...nice to beat a great team.


LOL. You are too much.


----------



## HB

You know cliff hasnt played bad during Collin's absence


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

VC_15 said:


> who got fouled?



Robinson....

made 1 of 2....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## XRay34

cliff robinson u pos vc was open he like f u im not gonna give u 40 pts


----------



## Petey

James to Jones to James out of bounds.

Cavs are not in this mentally.

Who wants Jones to drive?

You are down more than 2 points.

Another time where the Cavs let James try for a 3, with Jones and Marshall open.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Vince Carter 6- 0 Lebron James

Yeah Boy!


----------



## ghoti

Hbwoy said:


> You know cliff hasnt played bad during Collin's absence


He played great last season for the first two months, but he just couldn't sustain it.

There's only so much Cliff you can use.


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd to the line for 2
Kidd hits both

107-97 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Kidd hits both, Nets up 10.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

See?

Jones with the triple.

Kidd is fouled again.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Damon Jones for 3

107-100 - Nets


----------



## XRay34

Hbwoy said:


> Vince Carter 6- 0 Lebron James
> 
> Yeah Boy!



whatu mean?


----------



## Petey

Kidd hits both again.

Nets up 9.

Watch them go to James for a 3...

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd to the line for 2...
he hits both

109-100 - Nets


----------



## ghoti

Don't you whiners and complainers feel stupid now?


----------



## GM3

Good Win by the Nets. Cavs are 7-1 at home before this so this is a very sweet victory.


----------



## Petey

K, Wilks drives... no Jones?

Krstic with the board.

Nets win by 9. 109-100.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

ghoti said:


> Don't you whiners and complainers feel stupid now?


 
Yes I do


----------



## VC_15

it just kills me man... that 2 points different could've gave him respect around the league much more...


----------



## HB

ghoti said:


> He played great last season for the first two months, but he just couldn't sustain it.
> 
> There's only so much Cliff you can use.


At this rate they will burn him out again. They need some more bigs


----------



## mjm1

we should all be proud of this nets team for retaking the lead and keeping up the effort.


----------



## Petey

Carter15Nets said:


> whatu mean?


James' team has never beaten Carter's team.

-Petey


----------



## squaleca

someone blow up CAA


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

I wanted a battle for the division lead but Marshall wanted to help New Jersey my wish came fifty fifty true NETS SIXERS JUST THE WAY I WANT IT!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Congratulations....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## HB

VC_15 said:


> it just kills me man... that 2 points different could've gave him respect around the league much more...


Umm those who know about basketball respect him, matter of fact am sure a lot of folks respect him they just find it hard to come out with it. Vince scores huge the nets win, some players score huge and go home with an L


----------



## mjm1

Sixerfanforlife said:


> I wanted a battle for the division lead but Marshall wanted to help New Jersey my wish came fifty fifty true NETS SIXERS JUST THE WAY I WANT IT!


congratulations for beating the bobcats by a full 4 points.


----------



## justasking?

Yeah!!!! We won!!!! I was so glued into my seat... praying so hard man!!!

We played such good D most of the game tonight... and I'm so happy!!!

Go Nets!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## NR 1

nice WIN


----------



## HB

Carter15Nets said:


> whatu mean?


Bron hasnt one a single game against Vince in all 6 meetings


----------



## GM3

mjm1 said:


> congradulations for beating the bobcats by a full 4 points.


We got creamed by the Raps by 13.


----------



## HB

Grandmazter3 said:


> We got creamed by the Raps by 13.


That win might have fueled the nets newly inspired play


----------



## mjm1

Grandmazter3 said:


> We got creamed by the Raps by 13.


i erased that from my memory :wink:


----------



## VC_15

Omg...

VC 15-21

Kidd 4-5..

RJ 8-9!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> That win might have fueled the nets newly inspired play


Could be, but don't think so. The coaching has gotten better. If it's true the Nets did talk to Frank, that would be the turning point.

He still makes stupid mistakes, but we watched the other coach do the same, well more so the Cavs as a team.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Hbwoy said:


> That win might have fueled the nets newly inspired play


Dude i was just about to mention that, you and me have been saying the same things the whole game. We should take over the announcing at YES.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Start talking about that? You blew a seven teen point lead against one of the worser defensive teams? Yes you did Charlotte runs and guns they are young we have a core of veterans there is only so long we can play basketball the Suns are experienced but not in the terms of age but they played with each other over more then a year! There is a difference between sixer basketball and net basketball this is the best your going to play ALL YEAR ALL YEAR we need to work adjustments hopefully Cheeks gets his act together and we can compete with the elite of the east and BTW YOUR LONG SHOT FROM EVER getting there


----------



## TheMo

VC_15 said:


> Omg...
> 
> VC 15-21
> 
> Kidd 4-5..
> 
> RJ 8-9!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


now that's more like it! This is the Big 3 I was expecting. Though Cleveland and Prince James are alergic to defense more often than not. Tonight Vince Carter is the King!

-TheMo


----------



## purplehaze89

:boohoo:


----------



## XRay34

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Start talking about that? You blew a seven teen point lead against one of the worser defensive teams? Yes you did Charlotte runs and guns they are young we have a core of veterans there is only so long we can play basketball the Suns are experienced but not in the terms of age but they played with each other over more then a year! There is a difference between sixer basketball and net basketball this is the best your going to play ALL YEAR ALL YEAR we need to work adjustments hopefully Cheeks gets his act together and we can compete with the elite of the east and BTW YOUR LONG SHOT FROM EVER getting there



1 win vs a charlotte bobcat team and sixers fans think they can compete with the elite

rofl

9-11 on the season? AI due to get hurt and worn out, kid letting it all out after 20 games, due to get tired or hurt.


----------



## TheMo

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Start talking about that? You blew a seven teen point lead against one of the worser defensive teams? Yes you did Charlotte runs and guns they are young we have a core of veterans there is only so long we can play basketball the Suns are experienced but not in the terms of age but they played with each other over more then a year! There is a difference between sixer basketball and net basketball this is the best your going to play ALL YEAR ALL YEAR we need to work adjustments hopefully Cheeks gets his act together and we can compete with the elite of the east and BTW YOUR LONG SHOT FROM EVER getting there


I apologize for the guy who provoked you my man. Each team has its ups and downs. Leave it at that.

-TheMo


----------



## ZÆ

VS.








109---------100​


Vince Carter - 38 Points, 11 Rebounds, 6 Assists
Jason Kidd - 16 Points, 5 Rebounds, 8 Assists
Richard Jefferson - 18 Points, 6 Rebounds, 3 Assists
Clifford Robinson - 10 Points, 6 Rebounds, 4 Assists
Nenad Krstic - 16 Points, 4 Rebounds, 0 Assists
Jeff McInnis - 0 Points, 2 Rebounds, 1 Assists
Marc Jackson - 6 Points, 1 Rebounds, 1 Assists
Scott Padgett - 5 Points, 3 Rebounds, 0 Assists
Jacque Vaughn - 0 Points, 0 Rebounds, 0 Assists
Linton Johnson - 0 Points, 0 Rebounds, 0 Assists
Lamond Murray - Points, Rebounds, Assists - DNP
Zoran Planinic - Points, Rebounds, Assists - DNP



Full NBA.com Boxscore
Vote for New Jersey Nets @ Cleveland Cavaliers, Nets player of the game.


----------



## mjm1

TheMo said:


> I apologize for the guy who provoked you my man. Each team has its ups and downs. Leave it at that.
> 
> -TheMo


all i did was state the facts, i never provoked him to lash back.


----------



## ghoti

Carter15Nets said:


> Worst loss of the season


Sure.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Themo: I respect your comments and take them thankfully All I was trying to do is pump up what I believe is a great rivalary


----------



## ghoti

jizzy said:


> We lost. *edit*
> 
> Please don't use that word, thanks.


Nope.


----------



## GM3

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Themo: I respect your comments and take them thankfully All I was trying to do is pump up what I believe is a great rivalary


I feel like we havent played AI in a while, hes always hurt when we face off.


----------



## HB

Grandmazter3 said:


> Dude i was just about to mention that, you and me have been saying the same things the whole game. We should take over the announcing at YES.


Lol they say like minds think alike


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Carter15Nets said:


> 1 win vs a charlotte bobcat team and sixers fans think they can compete with the elite
> 
> rofl
> 
> 9-11 on the season? AI due to get hurt and worn out, kid letting it all out after 20 games, due to get tired or hurt.


9-9 Due to Loss score first in Atlantic? Talk about luck Pal, Ai leads the league in scoring killed the Charlotte bobcats, and I don't recall a season he has declined, injuries? They never slowed him down the worst year was 2003 and since we have gotten better, way better and thats thanks to BK hopefully Cheeks can prove this. I am not trying to lash back I am not trying to make an Argument but your comment made no sense considering we are both in the same situation with good teams.


----------



## Real

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Start talking about that? You blew a seven teen point lead against one of the worser defensive teams? Yes you did Charlotte runs and guns they are young we have a core of veterans there is only so long we can play basketball the Suns are experienced but not in the terms of age but they played with each other over more then a year! There is a difference between sixer basketball and net basketball this is the best your going to play ALL YEAR ALL YEAR we need to work adjustments hopefully Cheeks gets his act together and we can compete with the elite of the east and BTW YOUR LONG SHOT FROM EVER getting there


You gave up 115 points to the Charlotte Bobcats. You needed Iverson to score 41 points to win at home against an expansion team.

You want Cheeks to get his act together? He's the reason the Sixers are even contending in the Atlantic. If he can't bring the Sixers together, than who can? Sixers have no depth, and can't rebound. 

Please, tell me, which is the better win, a 4 point win at home against the Bobcats? Or a win against one of the top teams in the East record wise on the road?


----------



## Iverson3Philly

*unfair and stupid*

unfair: (A)richard jefferson pushed lebron off the ball to 
make it look like lebron pushed jefferson and they didn't call it.
(B)richard jefferson traveled on every play almost the stupid refs didn't 
call it.
stupid: (A) and why the crap did donyell marshall have to tip the ball into the rim


----------



## HB

*Re: unfair and stupid*

This is hilarious, philly fans complaining about a nets cavs game. I havent seen a single cavs fan on here complaining about the loss


----------



## Real

Sixerfanforlife said:



> 9-9 Due to Loss score first in Atlantic? Talk about luck Pal, Ai leads the league in scoring killed the Charlotte bobcats, and I don't recall a season he has declined, injuries? They never slowed him down the worst year was 2003 and since we have gotten better, way better and thats thanks to BK hopefully Cheeks can prove this. I am not trying to lash back I am not trying to make an Argument but your comment made no sense considering we are both in the same situation with good teams.


You have gotten better? 

2003- Second round exit

2004-Missed playoffs

2005-First round Exit

December 2005- 9-11, with Iverson leading the league in scoring.

Iverson may not be on the decline, but since 2003, your team has.


----------



## JCB

*Re: unfair and stupid*



Hbwoy said:


> This is hilarious, philly fans complaining about a nets cavs game. I havent seen a single cavs fan on here complaining about the loss


:yes:


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Lets break it down first with the statsical Mistakes: 1 We alllowed 116 points, and mind you at least 10+ of them came from the Invisible Matt Carroll So don't blame collective defense because if you WATCHED the game which you didn't you would've saw dominance at it's finest. Iverson scored 43 points, oh and no it was a Game Winning free throw by Andre Iguodala that saved the victory. Maurice Cheeks let this game get out of hand, he didn't let the team know what was going on and when he did the roster that was put out on the floor could not execute. As far as the 76ers rebounding problems are concerned Sammy D and Chris Webber hit the Glass, Iggy Ai we dominated the glass, we took control of the game. I can't find one comment so far from a 'defensive' net fan that proves me wrong.


----------



## TheMo

How bout we end this debate both are competitve teams should be fun to watch as the season. Nice rivalry. Case Closed.

-TheMo


----------



## Real

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Lets break it down first with the statsical Mistakes: 1 We alllowed 116 points, and mind you at least 10+ of them came from the Invisible Matt Carroll So don't blame collective defense because if you WATCHED the game which you didn't *you would've saw dominance at it's finest*. Iverson scored 43 points, oh and no it was a Game Winning free throw by Andre Iguodala that saved the victory. Maurice Cheeks let this game get out of hand, he didn't let the team know what was going on and when he did the roster that was put out on the floor could not execute. As far as the 76ers rebounding problems are concerned Sammy D and Chris Webber hit the Glass, Iggy Ai we dominated the glass, we took control of the game. I can't find one comment so far from a 'defensive' net fan that proves me wrong.


I stopped reading after the bold passage. 

Total dominance? 

You won by 4 at home against the Bobcats and gave up 115 points.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

I am Not counting the way the NBA declears a Year, the NBA season that we missed the playoffs ended in 2003! We missed the Playoffs in the 12 month 365 day year of 03' We Drafted Iguodala in 04' And made the playoffs. And now in 05' we begin a crucial battle today.


----------



## Vinsane

why are sixer fans comin to our board and complainnig about the game


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

We lost a little bit of the lead A little Early-lateness in the Fourth Quarter but if you watched the first half. But again I guess your looking at the Final score, not the way the game played out. So again you proved my point YOU HAVE NO PROOF that I am wrong. *I wasn't complaing the whole thing started when I congratulated New Jersey on the win, apparently one of the fans got offended when I didn't like the fact they won in the first place because it would've been a battle for first tommorow.


----------



## netsgiants

Jefferson did a great job stepping up at the end


----------



## JCB

Vinsane said:


> why are sixer fans comin to our board and complainnig about the game


idk 

maybe cause some of us go on their board? idk


----------



## netsgiants

*Re: unfair and stupid*



Iverson3Philly said:


> unfair: (A)richard jefferson pushed lebron off the ball to
> make it look like lebron pushed jefferson and they didn't call it.
> (B)richard jefferson traveled on every play almost the stupid refs didn't
> call it.
> stupid: (A) and why the crap did donyell marshall have to tip the ball into the rim


travel? you must not watch much nba.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

He Most certainly did, I liked Richard Jefferson's play, Lebron James looked Ineffective in the last 2 minutes or so of the game, granted he looked horrible after I turned to ESPN to figure out their faith.


----------



## Petey

Grandmazter3 said:


> Dude i was just about to mention that, you and me have been saying the same things the whole game. We should take over the announcing at YES.


 Good, they should let me replace Frank!

-Petey


----------



## JCB

Petey said:


> Good, they should let me replace Frank!
> 
> -Petey


:yes:


----------



## Real

Vinsane said:


> why are sixer fans comin to our board and complainnig about the game


Because they play us tomorrow at home.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

*Coughed at the Ignorant Post* Traveled every single time he touched the ball? That must be a hell alot of turnovers. RJ is one of the more dominnate players ever to play the game he's one of the few I bother to root for outside of Philadelphia.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

I wasn't complaining about the game, God It was just sad that New Jersey had to win but at the same time I respect the NBA franchise and I just happen to be a good friend with a Net fan. I like the Nets and I have since there 2002-2003 NBA FINALS run. They are playing a little bit sheepish right now but so are we, both games came down to the wirre a win's a win case closed, tommorow's matchup is what we should be talking about, instead we are discussing a debate I started and ended.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Good I like the truce, lets let this continue man, I didn't mean to make any fires, I didn't mean to make any fueled confrontations, I am sorry if some of the coments were offensive, I wish the Nets well in the future, and I hope we meet in the playoffs.


----------



## Brolic

Vince Carter was the VC of last year in the first half with 26pts finished with 38 and RJ got his shine at the end got his say in the result of the game


----------



## mjm1

kamaze said:


> Vince Carter was the VC of last year in the first half with 26pts finished with 38 and RJ got his shine at the end got his say in the result of the game


vince carter with 11 REBOUNDS, BEAST


----------



## Jizzy

Hey there are Sixer fans here. What the hell do they want.


----------



## mjm1

jizzy said:


> Hey there are Sixer fans here. What the hell do they want.


we play the sixers tomorrow.


----------



## Brolic

yeah VC took RJ's spot and got 11 rebounds as well Kidd looks real comfortable with another player going crazy (we do have 2 maybe 3 allstars) 
Kidd impacts the game without shooting
RJ is second option
all Vince has to do is score and we win!


----------



## Petey

kamaze said:


> yeah VC took RJ's spot and got 11 rebounds as well Kidd looks real comfortable with another player going crazy (we do have 2 maybe 3 allstars)
> Kidd impacts the game without shooting
> RJ is second option
> all Vince has to do is score and we win!


 With Carter rebounding, RJ was able to stick to James AND get out on the break, it's why this team needs a heavy volume rebounder.

-Petey


----------



## MrCharisma

The Nets/Cavs replay is coming on ESPN2 right now if anyone's interested in re-living the game and hearing Bill Walton all over again.


----------



## Dooch

Great game by the New Jersey Nets! My favorite part of the game is when Nenad Krstic blocked LeBron James. That highlight just made me jump out of my seat. We beat a team who played very good at home. (7-1) entering last night's game at home.

Vince Carter finally set it off. Hopefully he continues to push himself to do these kind of things. Great win though, people around the league are going to take another perspective of us according to that win. :clap:


----------

